# White Stuff On My P



## Julz (Jan 3, 2011)

I've noticed one of my big red belly's acting weird. I actually thought it was gonna die over night a couple of days ago. It looked stiff and it was almost just floating around. It looked like it had trouble swimming or balancing itself in the water. It also threw up the shrimped that I fed them a couple of days ago they threw up. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the water parameters now. Haven't had the chance to check it but I will tonight. Now I'm a bit worried because 2 of my P.'s have developed some white stuff on them and I don't know what it is. First the biggest one got it and it spread to another one. Another P. has his lip turned almost all white. Anyone know what it is. I will post water parameters soon.

I'll admit I haven't cleaned the filter in a while but I did now. I also did a couple of water changes the past week approx 10-20% each day.
Filter: FX5 and AC100 (which freakin broke while cleaning)
Tank: 75 gallon.


----------



## Julz (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I guess I got to do more water changes in the meantime.
Ammonia is at 4ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 80ppm

So cheesed right now. Can't believe I neglected them. Just go so busy lately. Well whatever that white stuff are I hope it's not a permanent thing.


----------

